# Lip Balm how do you flavor it?



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I believe you can get lip balm flavor from places that sell those supplies. I use essential oils, but you have to look into which ones are lip balm safe. I use peppermint,wintergreen and tea tree. I believe that citrus oils make the skin photosensitive so they wouldn't be a choice for lip balm or any kind of lotion


----------

